# A little 5th wheeler?



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

When I am up early I find my mind wanders to all sorts of 'what ifs'.

So spurred on by cavaqueen's return I thought what about a really small 5th wheeler for when I've finished going around the coast.

It will be my only vehicle and has to fit on our bit of hard standing which is shaped to give one bit about 5.5m long and one bit 6.5 m.










So I found the Scamp in the USA at just under 6m (go to USA buy it and an pickup, tour USA sell pickup ship 5th wheel home?)

Sure there are similar in Australia or New Zealand (go to NZ buy it and an pickup, tour NZ sell pickup ship 5th wheel home?) 

but for sure there must be small ones over here?

Any advice any experience?


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi again, 

When we were looking to buy our fifth wheeler we looked at a lot of internet sites, and found that the smallest fifth wheeler listed was American and it was 19 feet long, and the dealer in the UK would import it for you. 

Don't ask me which web site it was on, it was 2 years ago, and my memory isn't what it used to be. 

Hope this helps 

Cavaqueen


----------



## 100251 (Jul 28, 2006)

*a little fifth wheeler*

I considered the Scamp three years ago. They did not have a UK importer nor were they interested in having one.

A rival set up based in Texas copied the basic Scamp but not the fifth wheel version.

I found one snag to be their electric brake system which is not accepted here.
Wiring was 110 volt. 1.9 cu ft fridge, 12V or 110 volt or gas.
The fifth wheel version is their 16ft plus the overhang which carries the bed. 
The body is fibreglass.

Then Scamp had a factory fire so I stopped looking. They are back up and running now.
Address PO Box 2, Backus, MN 56435 phone 1-800-346-4962

There was a thriving 'supporters' club with a second hand classified section for sale.

I have thrown away a pile of stuff but may have retained a video.

It seemed a good and developed design.

regards
Skywriter


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Frank;

Do you remember the 'clip-car' from France?



















I read somewhere a while back that someone in the UK is importing them again.

Otherwise, what about a 4x4 and a dismountable?

pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"I thought what about a really small 5th wheeler for when I've finished going around the coast. It will be my only vehicle "

Frank,

At some point I recommend buying an engine, too 

As I have posted in the past, a lightweight, quality 5th wheel is a very attractive concept for a retired couple. The trouble is, at the moment, the available designs are letting the concept down:

1) There are plenty of US 5th wheels; but not many lightweight, quality and tasteful ones. The Scamp is not as offensive in this regard as some, but it still looks a poor, cheap interior to me, on top of the electric brake issues.

2) There are even fewer UK/European ones. Isn't the N Wales company on its own here?

3) I don't like the limited off-axis coupling/uncoupling constraint of a few degrees. I want to be able to reverse at a tight angle, then uncouple.

But, when (if) the designs are there, I'd certainly consider one.

Dave


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I think I agree with Peejay's suggestion of a dismountable if you're wanting a small fifth wheeler.

After all, (sorry Cavaqueen) a fifth wheeler is really a tuggers machine, but with a different type of towing connection. A dismountable is, arguably, a removable camper van.

If, as Skywriter says, the Scamp has a 16ft long body plus overhang the overall length is going to be somewhere around 22 or 23ft which is getting pretty big for your hardstanding Frank.

SDA


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for your replies, to be considered the tugger it would have to be a step up from the Renault in terms of so a high efficient and clean petrol (or diesel?)

How heavy does the vehicle need to be is it like regular caravans pulling or because the nose weight is heavier but in front of the rear axle does that change things considerably?

Overall it would be a lot shorter than a car caravan combination so I reckon it would be like a long euro van but with a bendy bit, making it quite manoeuvrable.

AS I said its a what if or thought experiment not a real plan but perhaps it might help anyone else looking at this as well.

BTW the Scamp says its 19ft overall. >here<


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Frank,

For a 5th wheel, as opposed to a caravan, there is no constraint on the weight of the tow vehicle for stability, just a power/ towing weight constraint.

It's all down to the distance between the rear axle and the pivot point. I don't think truckers driving artics would expect their cab unit to be heavier than their trailer as is recommended for new caravanners 

Dave


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I just wish that chap would remove his hat indoors. Have they no manners?

Andy


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

As I thought Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Frank,

As to a demountable, how about this old post of mine:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-92584.html#92584









The latest versions are here:
http://www.lancecampers.com/2009models/1191.html

But the 350 Dually on your drive would be something to behold:









Dave


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice link DABs still looking for a hitech small tugger though. I found a new Renault Logan being sold in eastern europe but gross train weight only 2.4 tons.


----------



## 100251 (Jul 28, 2006)

*a little fifth wheeler*

Re the Scamp 
Other important details for towing include:
ext width 6ft 8 ins gross weight 1750 lbs just under 800 kgs. int height 6 ft 3in

I understand the UK over-running brake system could be fitted. The hitch is approx same size as our 50mm ball type.

the overall length is 19 ft of which 16 is caravan plus 3 for bed over the hitch.
So you wouldn't need a gynormous towing pickup. I was looking at a Mazda crewcab. Their 2 litre turbo would cope fine I believe.

You've made me think again!
regards
Skywriter


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Must admit I have harboured the odd thought about these things, in the same way as Frank, the next step. Haven't done anything about it, but saw a cute modern one in Italy last month on the Dell Garda site in Peschieria. 

The owner was a single Dutch bloke and without viewing inside, Carole and I did think it might be a bit too snug for two.

The problem I spotted was the number of attempts the driver needed to get lined up for loading. It seemed extremely tight. He was hampered by the state of his pitch and the state he was making it worse, following about 4 days of solid rain up to the day we arrived.

Off topic, but the site would have needed to dig up, level and reseed it afterwards. Not his fault. We were allocated a pitch similar which I refused, so they said find one and let us know, we did but not easy on a previously swamped huge site.


----------

